# Craftsman 42" Snow Blade 846.24443



## crappace (Apr 3, 2016)

Looking for a control cable for this plow. I just broke my second one in 10 years. Craftsman 42" Snow Blade 846.24443. The part number for the Control cable assembly is 49808 or 746-0366. I can get it online for about 40$ but hoping someone can give me a less expensive option. Thanks for any help you can give!

Brent in MN


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have a marine repair shop nearby, see if they have a broken outboard control shift cable. These can be shortened, lubed, and modified to fit. Then never break again. They are usually free from their scrap too!


----------



## crappace (Apr 3, 2016)

RC Wells said:


> If you have a marine repair shop nearby, see if they have a broken outboard control shift cable. These can be shortened, lubed, and modified to fit. Then never break again. They are usually free from their scrap too!


Thanks! I have friends that work at shops and will hit them up.


----------

